# underground reptiles good or bad



## Merrick (Sep 11, 2014)

Im looking into buying a hermann's tortoise from them plz tell me if there animals are good


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Sep 11, 2014)

With all the great people on here why would you not start here ?


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Merrick (Sep 11, 2014)

I have tried but no one has responded to my post


----------



## Merrick (Sep 11, 2014)

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> With all the great people on here why would you not start here ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


I have tried but no one has responded to my post on hermann's thread also I would rather not ship ps I live in Florida


----------



## wellington (Sep 11, 2014)

If I remember correctly they are not ones you want to deal with. Are you the one looking for Hermannis in Florida? If so, look outside of Florida and have one shipped. We have a few members that breed them.


----------



## mike taylor (Sep 11, 2014)

Under ground reptiles is a middle man . They buy from pet brokers and sell to you . They don't know anything about the history of the animal or care if it dies on you . But it's your money you can try if yoy want I wouldn't take the risk . But I only know of them by word of mouth .


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 11, 2014)

Previous threads about them:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/underground-reptiles-info.19837/

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/anyone-here-have-experience-with-underground-reptiles.58862/


----------



## Merrick (Sep 12, 2014)

wellington said:


> If I remember correctly they are not ones you want to deal with. Are you the one looking for Hermannis in Florida? If so, look outside of Florida and have one shipped. We have a few members that breed them.


Yah but I kinda wanted one from florida so it is already use to the humid and hot wheather how about kamp kenan


----------



## tglazie (Sep 12, 2014)

Hermann's are adaptable, and there's nothing wrong with getting one shipped to you. Chris, Gary, or any of the other members who breed this species would be more than willing to help you out. I've gotten tortoises shipped from them, and the animals beyond comparison to anything purchased from a pet store or middle man dealer like Underground. Trust me, you won't regret ordering from them. Just follow their instructions about receiving, and you won't be steered wrong. 

T.G.


----------



## Merrick (Sep 13, 2014)

Thx do you know how much his easterns are


----------



## Merrick (Sep 13, 2014)

tglazie said:


> Hermann's are adaptable, and there's nothing wrong with getting one shipped to you. Chris, Gary, or any of the other members who breed this species would be more than willing to help you out. I've gotten tortoises shipped from them, and the animals beyond comparison to anything purchased from a pet store or middle man dealer like Underground. Trust me, you won't regret ordering from them. Just follow their instructions about receiving, and you won't be steered wrong.
> 
> T.G.


Chris I mean


----------



## justino4444 (Sep 13, 2014)

teen tort said:


> Yah but I kinda wanted one from florida so it is already use to the humid and hot wheather how about kamp kenan


Kamp kenan is probably a good reputable breeder, I have seen some of his YouTube videos and he seems to know what he's doing. I have not personally dealt with him but he seems like a good choice 


~ Justin


----------



## tglazie (Sep 13, 2014)

$125 if I recall correctly. That's another thing. Guys like Chris and Gary will not only provide you with an animal that is superior in every way when compared to one purchased from some middle man animal dealer, but they beat the price, which is usually $150 or more. But this shouldn't be as important as the health of the animal, which I can tell you from experience will be excellent. Those guys know what they're doing and have a knowledge of these animals that surpasses that of most field scientists. They have literally seen it all when it comes to these critters and are always beyond helpful. 

T.G.


----------



## Merrick (Sep 13, 2014)

Thx I hope to contact chris in November


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 16, 2014)

I've known Ryan Gittman, the owner of Underground since he had a tiny warehouse called "Box of Snakes"maybe 20-25 years ago. He's a really good guy. However, as stated previously, he is a broker. I've sold him baby Red footeds in the past and my wife sold him three litters of baby short tailed opossums. Etc. He has regular contacts with many of the sellers and does repeat business with most. Recently, I purchased my new baby R/F there. Ryan was not in. (He's regularly not there.) The R/Fs were housed on rabbit pellets and had actual dust on them! Not cool. However, his prices are very good and you can actually observe and handle and physically inspect your tortoise before buying one. There is also a big reptile show coming up in November at the War Memorial theater in Fort Lauderdale. Maybe a deal there?


----------



## Merrick (Sep 29, 2014)

I am actually going to that repticon if you are there I might see you


----------



## ahawashin (Sep 29, 2014)

I just purchased my koopa troopa from underground reptiles he is a sulcata tortoise , and my friend bought 5 turtles from him from yellow bellied to red eared and my cousin got two pythons from them 
Now as far as everything everybody wrote I agree underground is not a breeder and is a pet shop but as I see it his pets are a lot healthier and happier than the ones I saw at petsmart and petco 
At least his babies are in a 20 gl tank no more than 4 at a time 
The petsmart in my neighborhood in Coral Springs got 3 big tortoises in a 5gl tank 
I just thought I would share this with you 
It would be best to buy from a breeder that knows the off springs they have but to me it would cost almost double what I want to spend


----------



## ahawashin (Sep 29, 2014)

My sulcata KOOPA TROOPA


----------



## Turtlepete (Sep 29, 2014)

I've gotten animals from them without knowing better over the years, I know others that have done the same….all ended up with a terribly started animal, kept under awful conditions. Iguanas covered in fungus….tortoises raised on rabbit pellets, snakes covered in mites, anorexic lizards….All sites you will see at their store location. All I've ever seen from them tells me they are not a company I ever want to deal with again. Their store location is a showcase of a mixture of terrible reptile care and total ignorance of the animal's care. Shame on people like that that give the animal trade a bad name.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Sep 30, 2014)

teen tort said:


> I am actually going to that repticon if you are there I might see you


Yes. I will be there.


----------



## AmRoKo (Sep 30, 2014)

I've heard lots of mixed stuff about underground, some good and then some really bad. I personally would not do business with them.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 30, 2014)

KOOPA TROOPA is adorable!!!


----------



## ahawashin (Oct 1, 2014)

Moozillion said:


> KOOPA TROOPA is adorable!!!


Thank you so much he is so much fun too


----------



## aidenb (Oct 1, 2014)

I strongly recommend no. I placed an order from them and they shorted us $800 in animals (neglected to put them in the box) and when we confronted them all they said was "yes we did send them" and they refused to give any money back. Would NEVER EVER deal with them again.


----------



## Merrick (Oct 1, 2014)

thanks every one for the feed back also koopa tropa looks like a tank and pure cuteness mixed togther


----------



## Jabuticaba (Oct 1, 2014)

teen tort said:


> Chris I mean


Chris is a member here: HermanniChris. You can PM him. 


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## turtlemanfla88 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey I live in Florida. Do you know there are three subspecies of Herman's tortoises. I am the vice president of Clearwater chapter of Turtle and Tortoise Club of Florida and I know members that might have some hatchlings if you are interested. It took me over ten years to get my Russians use to Florida's rainy season. I would bring them,Leopards,and other species in when we get into the rainy season. The yellowfoots, redfoots,sulcatas, Elongated, Foresteni, and mountain tortoises love the rain and can handle it with no problem.


----------



## Merrick (Oct 1, 2014)

turtlemanfla88 said:


> Hey I live in Florida. Do you know there are three subspecies of Herman's tortoises. I am the vice president of Clearwater chapter of Turtle and Tortoise Club of Florida and I know members that might have some hatchlings if you are interested. It took me over ten years to get my Russians use to Florida's rainy season. I would bring them,Leopards,and other species in when we get into the rainy season. The yellowfoots, redfoots,sulcatas, Elongated, Foresteni, and mountain tortoises love the rain and can handle it with no problem.


i already have a tortoise lined up from hermanii chris but thanks maybe i will get another one when i am ready to breed


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2014)

Are we talking about Underground reptiles in Hillsboro Beach Florida?


aidenb said:


> I strongly recommend no. I placed an order from them and they shorted us $800 in animals (neglected to put them in the box) and when we confronted them all they said was "yes we did send them" and they refused to give any money back. Would NEVER EVER deal with them again.


----------



## Merrick (Oct 2, 2014)

Yes as well as the one in deer field


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2014)

Same one. I'd send an Email to Ryan directly. Negative customer feedback is a killer. I'd also stop payment of my credit card.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2014)

I can only report my own dealings. They've all been positive. This is the first time I've ever heard any thing negative about his business. I'll definitely speak with him about his reputation when I next see him.


----------



## Tom (Oct 2, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can only report my own dealings. They've all been positive. This is the first time I've ever heard any thing negative about his business. I'll definitely speak with him about his reputation when I next see him.



I would say a freshly shipped RF with rabbit pellet dust all over it is pretty negative. Just how I see it.


----------



## Turtlepete (Oct 2, 2014)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I can only report my own dealings. They've all been positive. This is the first time I've ever heard any thing negative about his business. I'll definitely speak with him about his reputation when I next see him.



The BOI on Fauna paints a pretty nasty picture of his business. You have to take everything on there with a grain (or two) of salt, but I think there are enough to tell…..He's ripped off a lot of people.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2014)

Very unfortunate. And a real eye opener.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 2, 2014)

On a lurch, I just Google "Riann" Gittman. I was looking for positive things. What i found however was a record of arrests for animal smuggling, etc. Lots of other horrible crap. I don't know what to say.....


----------



## Merrick (Oct 2, 2014)

wow one of my teachers pet leopard gecko is from there and it recently died maybe poor care


----------



## aidenb (Oct 5, 2014)

Payment was by EMT not credit card so unfortunately there was nothing to do after he accepted it, just my personal opinion but I'd warn people to be careful when dealing with him, not a company I'll support again. Plus many of the animals that did actually come were in AWEFUL condition. No resolution came from the shorted animals and this was a year or so ago now so I've just written it off as a loss because he won't make it right.


----------



## AmRoKo (Oct 5, 2014)

aidenb said:


> Payment was by EMT not credit card so unfortunately there was nothing to do after he accepted it, just my personal opinion but I'd warn people to be careful when dealing with him, not a company I'll support again. Plus many of the animals that did actually come were in AWEFUL condition. No resolution came from the shorted animals and this was a year or so ago now so I've just written it off as a loss because he won't make it right.



Wow, I'm sorry to hear about this. I would be outraged if someone stole that amount from me. I don't know how they can be totally fine scamming others like this.


----------

